# A surprise from my girlfriend



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been with Giana for 8 years, we're highschool sweethearts. She's crafty too, though she prefers sewing and painting to woodwork like myself. Since we live in a shoebox apartment we have to stash our supplies in the small nook that would have been a dining area just beside the open kitchen.

Last night when I came home from work she had completely blown it up and reconfigured it into a small working area for me. She said she knew how much fun I was having with my new hobby and wanted to help.

Now I don't have much (basically everything I own is pictured below) but truly I am a fortunate man. And hopefully this will help me increase the quality of my work.

Thanks for swinging by.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You can't be that.

When your loved ones embrace and support your hobbies, you got a keeper.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

You have an awesome girlfriend! When you find a keeper, make sure you keep them happy in return...My wife and I are going on our 22nd year...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

wow... that is one of the most sweet things I've heard in ages. You are one lucky guy.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like you have everything !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

She's a keeper Bro! Book the Hall !!!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Put a ring on that Bro! If she is that nice, she might let you keep some of your friends after you get married.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

People love how they want to be loved & it looks like she loves you a lot. Thanks for sharin. Warms the cockles of the heart.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's got to be the nearest, tidyest, woodworking areas I've ever seen... Hang on to her SN!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

flipgun said:


> Put a ring on that Bro! If she is that nice, she might let you keep some of your friends after you get married.


Heard That!!!!!!!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

when i got started my wife help drive me sound like you have a good one to dont let it slip by?


----------

